# Ignition help



## thcfankelsey (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 1989 240sx. Trying to change out the ignition switch, but cannot remove the old one to put the new one on. Could someone please explain how to remove it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To remove the ignition switch, you'll first need to remove the steering wheel. The combination switch then needs to be removed. Unplug the ignition switch harness connector. There should be two shear bolts that hold the ignition switch; remove these. That should do it.


----------

